# multicultural fish



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I had a great morning. It is not often that you can say you don't know for sure how many fish you caught :

The morning started off shaky as I cut behind the Blue Hole. When I motored down to fish the spot I realized that it was going to be a long pole out. As I scooted east. i worked some reds along the shore with no takers. I did spook a flounder hangin near the reds, which I saw lay up in a grass bed. I drug a 4" Gulp across it and got the little guy. I can know say I sight casted a flounder ;D. 

I got into my spot with a couple of tails in the air. I decided to cast between them and let the Gulp sit, but of course that spot was where the rest of the school apparently was :-/. As I reeled the Gulp in from the fleeing reds I landed a small trout. Now, its trout and flounder hangin with the reds.

The school settled in and I made a few good presentations with no takers. I finally hooked the smallest red of the day a 24" on the Gulp. My late hookset resulted in another gut hook which I cut off and released the fish. I picked up a pole rigged with a baby bass Exude and immediately had a strike, but missed the set. Mustad power locks give me a fit [smiley=shrug.gif]. No other action to speak of for the early morning...

About then I get a smart a$$ call from Beavis referring to me as the "mullet chunker" ;D ;D ;D, so true to form, I pole around the point and net four of the little buggers!! I pole back into place and throw a lively out...In minutes Bang! Big fish on. It turned out to be a big Blue similar to the one that did not pull my pole into the water :, but I pulled on the leader to get him in the boat and he snapped it off. Chalk that up to my inexperience with Bluefish. Now I got blues trout and flounder hangin with schools of reds.

Threw the second mullet out and had another good hit, but spit it. I threw the freshly mangled mullet back out and picked up the nicest red of the day a 32"er. I caught a red with each of the two remaining mulletos.

Although I was considering netting some more ( [smiley=stfu.gif] Beavis ;D ;D), I drifted past the school throwing a 3" white Gulp (thanx to whoever left them in my boat). The bite was now soundly on and the reds were jumping on it. It was interesting because as I landed a fish and the school broke for deeper water, I would kick around in the boat and the fish would turn back into the bay and circle around giving me another shot at them. 

Never saw another boat. As I left, two kayakers were working their way in and I trolled over to tell them where the fish were. Some crusty old guy says to his buddy that my trolling motor is going to scare all of their fish (where I have never seen any) and I tell him so, but I do tell him where the fish are and hold up my keeper. He became much more pleasant and paddled quite vigorously for an old dude ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Awesome feeesshh!!! U're so lucky to live close by on the water, MULLET CHUNKER!!!..........lmao!

I would like to fish with ya sometime....


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Now that's how to start the day. Good job considering your trolling motor scared away most of the fish. I'd take some leftovers like that. PM me the GPS coordinates and leave some mullet at the dock.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If you get any better then you might have to become Capt Mullet Chunker ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Awesome feeesshh!!! U're so lucky to live close by on the water, MULLET CHUNKER!!!..........lmao!
> 
> I would like to fish with ya sometime....


Your welcome anytime, but fishing two from my boat is a jinx. Im not sure what it is, but I have some the theories :

Jason,

You know where they are...it is the same spot me, you, Will, and your son pole back and forth across  Your on your own for the mullet!

Tom,

How do I change my forum name? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Im curious.....you caught a 24" red and gut hooked him, and let him go. Then you said at the end you showed these two guys your keeper red. Why didnt you keep the one you let swallow the hook? Dont you think would make more sense to keep the wounded fish?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Dont you think would make more sense to keep the wounded fish?



He isn't used to catching so many


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > Dont you think would make more sense to keep the wounded fish?
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't used to catching so many



True....

The second keeper was also a gut hook. I don't like keeping fish period. I called a buddy who wanted him and went with it...

By the time you hit forum puberty...you will have figured out that I only keep trout and flounder, or gut hooked reds.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Mullet have feelings too. [smiley=cry.gif] [smiley=grin.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

*Fool Um...Dont Feed Um!*


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom,
> 
> How do I change my forum name? ;D ;D ;D


Not easily done. I would have to research it.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

> > Tom,
> >
> > How do I change my forum name? ;D ;D ;D
> 
> ...


Tom has to research some more to see if you qualify as a mullet chunker or the mullet lover............lmao!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> *Fool Um...Dont Feed Um!*


As I remember, the last time you were on my boat...you showed up with a bag of mullet [smiley=bomb.gif]

I only remember because we (and by "we" I mean you ) left them in my bait well which made for an interesting discovery the following week 

The bright side is that you also left a pack of Slurps which came in handy 

Dont let Clark fool ya'll he's mullet boy ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Tony is right,When I fish "My Land" I sometimes bring A bag b/c when you find the "Big Boy" most of the time they want A Chunk! LOL


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Good job "Mullet CHunker" uummmmm I mean Tony! Nice feeeeshes


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe Tom could change your title from Forum Member to "Mullet Chunker"  ;D

Great job Tony


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have been thinking about this. I think we need to start a new forum group called the 

*Mullet Mulishia*


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

See newest "fishing report" for another possibility


----------

